# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  کمک - Script Generator

## arman_Delta2002

سلام 
من میخوام از بانکم طوری اسکریپت خروجی بگیرم که اگه تیبلی از بانکم نبود  بسازش و از همه مهمتر اگه فیلدی از بانکم نبود اون فیلد رو هم بسازه کسی  میتونه کمکم که؟ من با SQL2008 کار میکنم . و کار با اسکریپت جنریتور رو تا  حدی بلدم ولی نمیتونم زمانی که فیلد در جدول نباشه رو ایجاد کنه رو پیدا  کنم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما وقتی از جدول Script تهیه میکنید در واقع از ساختار فعلی اون Script تهیه میشه.
اگر میخواهید این Script رو بر روی یک دیتابیس دیگه با همین ساختار ایجاد کنید و تغییرات رو در اون اعمال کنید باید یا بدونید چه فیلدهایی هستند که درScript انتخاب کنید یا اینکه خودتون دستی براش یک Script بنویسید.
ابزارهایی نیز هستند که دو دیتابیس رو باهم مقایسه کرده و Script تغییرات اونو برای شما می سازن.

----------


## arman_Delta2002

> سلام.
> شما وقتی از جدول Script تهیه میکنید در واقع از ساختار فعلی اون Script تهیه میشه.
> اگر میخواهید این Script رو بر روی یک دیتابیس دیگه با همین ساختار ایجاد کنید و تغییرات رو در اون اعمال کنید باید یا بدونید چه فیلدهایی هستند که درScript انتخاب کنید یا اینکه خودتون دستی براش یک Script بنویسید.
> ابزارهایی نیز هستند که دو دیتابیس رو باهم مقایسه کرده و Script تغییرات اونو برای شما می سازن.


 ممنون از نکته نظر مفیدتون ولی من در واقع میخوام پچ های گوناگونی برای نرم افزارم تهیه کنم و این کار نیاز به حفظ اطلاعات قدیم و اضافه کردن فیلد های جدید داره و تنها راه راحت و بی دقدقه اینه که هر بار از ساختار بانک اطلاعاتیم اسکریپتی تهیه و اون رو به عنوان پش بروز کردن بانک ارائه کنم . فقط موندم کجای اسکریپت جنریتور رو باید تیک بزنم که اسکریپتش ساخته شه و فیلد رو هم چک کنه همین .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

به نظرم بهترین راه استفاده از ابزارهای compare دیتابیس هست که Script مورد نظر رو براتون بسازه.
شخصا خودم یک فایل Script ایجاد کردم و وقتی فیلد جدیدی یا جدولی ایجاد میکنم در اون Script قرار داده و ابتدای برنامه اجرا میکنم.

----------


## arman_Delta2002

> به نظرم بهترین راه استفاده از ابزارهای compare دیتابیس هست که Script مورد نظر رو براتون بسازه.
> شخصا خودم یک فایل Script ایجاد کردم و وقتی فیلد جدیدی یا جدولی ایجاد میکنم در اون Script قرار داده و ابتدای برنامه اجرا میکنم.


  :متفکر: 
خیلی جالب شود یه توضیح کامل و چند تا لینک خوب این بحث تون کم داره لطفا این کار رو واسم انجام بدید. با تشکر

----------


## arman_Delta2002

کسی هست که یک نرم افزار واسه گرفتن خروجی به صورت اسکریپت معرفی کنه 
اخه خود اسکریپت جنریتور اس کیو ال قابلیت تست فیلد رو نداره و فقط تیبل ها رو تست میکنه که آیا وجود دارن یا نه

----------


## mahdy.asia

> استفاده از ابزارهای compare دیتابیس هست که Script مورد نظر رو براتون بسازه


میشه از خوباش معرفی کنید و در صورت امکان لینک دانلود برامون بزارین

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

محصولات شرکت red-Gate در این زمینه کار راه انداز هستند.

----------

